# DOS Question ? adding lines



## TEHM (Aug 24, 2001)

Hello;

I have download some software that runs in DOS. Part of the tutor text saids: "You can inhance your DOS experience by easily modifying your Autoexec.bat and Config.sys files."

Well, I put in the lines and when I was closing I got a message that read. "You are about to save the document in Text-Only Format, which will remove all formatting". Save Config.sys. as
By the way this was open in "WordPad". The lines to be added look like this:
Config.sys file:

device=c:\windows\himem.sys
device=c:\windows\emm386,exe noems
DOS=High,\UBM
devicehigh=c:\windows\command\ansi.sys

Now, there is a set of lines for the AUTOEXEC.BAT, but seeing that the "Pop-up" said that "Will remove all formatting". I thought I ask someone else if this sounds Ok ? I don't need to screw-up at this point and time. Any thoughts ??????


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Probably doesn't matter as long as you save with same file name and extension. Make sure you make a back up copy of both to floppy just in case.

Also easier way to do it is go to start/run/type sysedit, autoexec and config can be easily modified from here.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

The only thought I have at the moment is.... don't use wordpad to edit or create those files. Use Notepad or boot into MSDOS mode and type in.... EDIT CONFIG.SYS or EDIT AUTOEXEC.BAT
That will load the file into DOS's basic text editor.


p.s. If you go the MSDOS route, you need to be in the ROOT DIRECTORY for the edit command above to work. ie.. C:\
config.sys and autoexec.bat must be in the root directory. You also need an existing config.sys and autoexec.bat. If not then just type EDIT and create them and save off with correct names.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Saving as plain text works fine for
autoexec.bat and/or config.sys. The
"formatting" it is referring to, was in
case you loaded a rich edit, etc. type
file. It's just warning you that it's
going to save the file as plain text
which will remove these formats if
they existed.


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Be careful that it didn't add .txt to the end of the filename. Just to be sure, either right-click on your config.sys file and make sure the full name is correct (in case your known extensions are not viewable or I guess you could just turn that on).


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

I take back what I said about not using Wordpad. It WILL work. Just be sure you save the file in your root directory with the proper format and extension.


----------



## TEHM (Aug 24, 2001)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I'm still not sure what I'm doing with adding those lines so I will take a little long before I set them in.

I did go to a site where I was able to download 10 pages of a course call "Understanding and Getting Around in DOS. But I need to take time to digest what I have read. For an old dog like me I need to wrap my brain around it and see where I am, where I've been, and where I'm going with it.

I probably shouldn't retype these lines again but this is what has been ask to be added.

CONFIG.SYS file

device=c:\windows\himem.sys
device=c:\windows\emm386.exe noems
DOS=High, UMB
devicehigh=c:\windows\command\ansi.sys

AUTOEXEC.BAT file

@echo off
set TMP=c:\windows\temp
prompt $p$g
PATH C:\windows;C:\windows\command;
ECHO [0;36;44m
LoadHigh c:\windows\Command\doskey

There is a square that is suppose to go after the word "ECHO", where the heck do I find that ? How do I put it in there ?

I want to say thank you again to everyone who replied this is a very nice site !!

Sincerely, THEM

P.S. Now if someone has a question on Photography, there I could help.


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

The command ECHO simply shows onscreen
whatever text etc. that follows it. You can
test this by going to a DOS prompt and typing

"echo Hello There!" (no quotes) and pressing
ENTER.

the @ECHO OFF command turns this feature
off in a batch file, otherwise all commands
are "echoed" to the screen.

"set TMP=c:\windows\temp" sets a DOS
environmental variable so that DOS programs
will use this dir for temporary setup files etc.

"devicehigh=c:\windows\command\ansi.sys" 
loads "ansi.sys" which allows colors to be
printed in your "echo" commands, DOS prompt,
etc.

"prompt $p$g" configures your DOS prompt
to show the current directory location.

"LoadHigh c:\windows\Command\doskey"
loads a memory resident program that holds
the last command you typed in. Pressing the
UP arrow recalls that command.

"PATH C:\windows;C:\windows\command;"
sets where your computer checks for programs
that you enter at the command line.

I use several of these commands (except
ansi.sys) and a few more, but I can boot to
DOS or Windows 95 from the config.sys file,
plus I load some drivers and stuff before
Windows loads. I doubt if you're going to be
able to tell much difference. Did you check the
date of these instructions? It sounds like old
documentation to me, and I doubt you'll need
any of these changes to run the programs
you downloaded.

Just for entertainment, here's my CONFIG.SYS
file (bear in mind that this is configured for my
system):

[MENU]
MenuColor=0,3
MenuItem=WIN95,WINDOWS 95
MenuItem=DOS,DOS
MenuDefault=WIN95,30

[COMMON]
SHELL=COMMAND.COM /E:1024 /P

[WIN95]
DEVICE=C:\DOS\HIMEM.SYS /TESTMEM:OFF /V
DOS=HIGH,UMB
DEVICE=C:\DOS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS /V
LASTDRIVE=O
DEVICEHIGH=C:\DRIVERS\MAC\CDROM\MTMCDAI.SYS /D:MITS40X
DEVICEHIGH=C:\TOOLS\MOUSE.SYS

[DOS]
DEVICE=C:\DOS\HIMEM.SYS
DOS=HIGH,UMB
DEVICE=C:\DOS\EMM386.EXE RAM MIN=0 D=64
DEVICEHIGH=C:\DRIVERS\MAC\CDROM\MTMCDAI.SYS /D:MITS40X
DEVICEHIGH=E:WINAPPS\ZIPDRIVE\ZIP\ASPIPPM1.SYS INFO FILE=NIBBLE.ILM SPEED= 3
DEVICEHIGH=C:\TOOLS\MOUSE.SYS
FILES=40
BUFFERS=30
STACKS=9,256
FCBS=16

My AUTOEXEC.BAT file is rather lengthy... 

[Edited]:
BTW, some of these lines (although cut and pasted and
the preview looked perfect) were split into two lines by
this web page.


----------



## TEHM (Aug 24, 2001)

Thank you MacFromOk on explaining all those lines. The programs are for check data, testing, strategy checking, and they have been written in DOS. The programer learnt DOS very well by way of his files. He is a mathematician and so I guess it would take him to long to learn "Windows" to change everything. But then on hand the other he said that the programs work better in DOS. So I guess when "XP" comes along I won't be up-grading to it. Plus he knows is programs so well in DOS that we must seek to that level to understand the programs and what we do with the numbers. So I am out in left field when if come to DOS. When he give instruction he talks (as it were) that we all understand what he is talking about. But that's the way it is if we want to us the programs. So as for me well I'm just stumbling along the best I can. Here's a instruction for example:

At the c:\windows prompt type CD\
then go to the directory where you unzipped the download,
for example: CD\TEMP

One for the major problems it that you get some of the instruction from different parts of tutorials in different places. Look I don't want to give the guy a bum rap. He is always up-dating the programs. It's like he spends every waking moment on them. So as it has been pointed out I may not have to use those lines. But I supect that they may help us, the one that are not that good at DOS to be able to get around the programs. we work in one part of the program with #numbers, then Set Data, then add that to another to generate a Report, and so on.

As to your question when they where written, the where done from 1995 to 2001.

Now I already have a CONFIG.SYS file and a AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Do I need to make another one ? Or should I just add those lines too them ? Two of the lines are already are there. The CONFIG.SYS file has: DOS=High,UMB. The AUTOEXEC.BAT has: @echo off.
One other question if I may. The instructions say if you way a hard copy, do this: Go to MS-DOS prompt and type: copy tutor.doc prn. Now I try it that way and this way: At the prompt, change to: CD\ then to Unzip, where I unzip them. Then I type that line all over again: copy tutor.doc prn. Then I get the BLUE SCREEN OF DEATH. !! As you can see I don't know what I'm doing but I'm trying. You the programs are working and I can use them. I just trying to get those two thing out of the way. I need the hard copy so that I don't have to start the program all over again when I need to read part of the instruction and there are some 30 pages.

I'm so sorry for be long winded he !!! Once I get pass that I hope things will go smoother. I hope this make sense to you and you have been a big help. If you never hear from me again you know that I blow-up my computer and bought a calculator.

Sincerely THEM. Thanks again Mac


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

OK, here we go...

"At the c:\windows prompt type CD\
then go to the directory where you unzipped the download, 
for example: CD\TEMP "

This means that when you open a DOS window
(or DOS box, same thing) from Windows, you
will normally be in the "C:\Windows>" directory.
Typing "CD\" (CD means change directory) takes
to the "root" directory, or the "C:\>" prompt. You
can, however, use the "CD\TEMP" from anywhere
to go to the "C:\TEMP" directory (BTW, directories
are folders).
Another thing, using "CD TEMP" without the "\"
(from the "C:\Windows>" directory) will take you
down the directory chain to "C:\Windows\Temp>".
Also, you must press ENTER after DOS commands.

You only need one config.sys and one autoexec.bat
file, both must be located in the "root" dir of your C
drive.

"copy tutor.doc prn" simply tells DOS to copy the
file "tutor.doc" to the printer, which must be turned
on and have paper. However, newfangled printers
don't always appreciate you doing this from DOS.
Some printers only function with Windows drivers.
The file is probably a plain text file, and you should
be able to load and print it from notepad (or from
wordpad if it's too large for notepad).

Here's another tidbit. From the DOS prompt type
"set" and it gives a list of the DOS environmental
variables and their values. You can set them and
remove them manually or in a batch file. For example
to set a new var "mytest" to "OK", type
"set mytest=OK". To remove it, type "set mytest="
and it's gone. Remember, you must press ENTER
after DOS commands.

Hope this helps...


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Just curious, what does this DOS program do
that makes you like it so well?


----------



## TEHM (Aug 24, 2001)

It is a free lottery program and it is really good if you know what to look for ! I don't know how long this site will be up or how long his programs will be for free. Some people are starting to hit with his program. Most of the programs out there will usually get you 3 out of 6 in the prize, and with there wheels. A lot of people don't like him doing this for free plus winning. Plus if you think about it you see a few boards (bbs) where a lot of people say: HERE PLAY THESE NUMBERS ! And if they have a better program or theres is tweak, well then they will win more by keeping you playing. Think about it, for One Winner there are a lot of Loser's. But that's the lottery !!
You may be right about the instruction being old and the thing is as I said before you have to look here and there and try to put it together to make more sense of it for you self. He did say that he was not that good at putting all the instruction together. He said that he doesn't have the time. Because he is working on so many programs. I just check his board and now he is selling one of his Uilt.'s., and you can bet you butt I will be sending for it. Although it's going to take me a while to figure out what the hell I doing it looks worth it.
One of the other things that has happen is that we can no longer post to his board. Only he is and only when he has something to say. He seems a little hard to take at first...But hey, it his "FREE" programs that he is giving away. But he seems like a nice enough guy. A lot of people don't want him doing this or they don't want him or the "net".
Well its a challenge for me and I feel in my bones that I will hit with hit DOS software. If I hit I split it with him !!!
I do have a "Windows" program that I paid $ 50.00 for and I usually only play the "Odds" 3/1., Three odds and One even, and two weeks ago 3/1 hit five days in a row. After my cost, my pure profit was just over $ 900 dollars. But again you have to watch for cycles. You my go for a while without hitting because Doubles my come up instead and that is a bite in the butt.
Most people give up because its not as easy as using Window, being so automatic., just point and click !
So back to "These files", are you saying I don't have to make other ones to make this work., can I just add these line with no problems.
Here is what my files look like:

Config.sys

REM [Header]
FILE=20
BUFFERS=20
DOS=High,UMB
REM [SCIS Controllers]
REM DEVICE=SCSI.SYS
REM [CD-ROM Drive]
REM DEVICE=CDROM.SYS/D:OEMCD001
REM [Display]
REM DEVICE=DISPLAY.SYS
REM [sound, midi,or Video Capture card]
REM DEVICE=SOUND .SYS
REM [mouse]
REM DEVICE=MOUSE.SYS
REM--------------------------
REM [Miscellaneous]
REM DEVICE=SMARTDRV.EXE

AUTOEXEC.BAT

@ECHO OFF
REM [Header]
REM [CD-ROM Drive]
REM MSDCEX.EXE/D:OEMCD001 L:Z
REM [Display]
REM Mode con: Cols=80 Lines=25
REM SOUNDTST.COM
REM [mouse]
REM MOUSE.COM
REM [Miscellaneous]
REM FACTORY.COM

Again I'm sorry for being so long winded !!

Do you think I can add those other lines without have any problems. But like you I may find out in the long run that I never needed them in the first place because they where old.
I know this seem like a long way to go just to play some numbers !!

I seem to feel by the way it looks that it will add something to the Prompt so that we don't to guess as much as to where we are in the Dir. Because you will alway be updating the ( Data 6). He has a lot of different software, for Horse racing, etc., but doing it with math, algorithms, etc.

Any thought on if I would screw up my computer by doing this ??
And if you want to know the site let me know.

Thank you again, THEM


----------



## TEHM (Aug 24, 2001)

When I did as was suggested to use: Edit Config.sys and the prompt I got a smaller blue screen without any text. Is that normal because I don't know ! Or could I add the lines there ? I'm not sure what to do with that.

Ok. I burnt you eyes long enough tonight.

Thanks, THEM


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

OK, about these:

edit config.sys
edit autoexec.bat

You must go to the DOS prompt and type "CD\"
then press ENTER first, because the autoexec.bat
and config.sys files are on the "root" dir of the C:
drive. This is the DOS editor which defaults to a
blue background with white or silver text. If you
get a blank screen, you're in the wrong location.
You can also just type "edit" and then open a file
from the DOS editor, but it works a little different
from Windows editors (notepad, wordpad, etc.).

Also it looks like you installed Windows as an
upgrade, because of all the lines beginning
with "REM". If effect, these lines do nothing
now. The "REM" prefix is used to add remarks
(lines that aren't executed) to batch files, like
the following example:

REM The next line does blah blah blah.

Your original lines were used to load some
drivers, mouse, etc. but since Windows is
installed, it doesn't need them (or at least it
doesn't think it needs them), so it put "REM"
in front of them.

You shouldn't hurt your computer by adding
these lines to your autoexec.bat and config.sys
files. If something does act strange, just remove
the lines and restart your computer.

Here's a note. If these lines are used:

DEVICE=c:\windows\himem.sys 
DOS=HIGH,UBM 

they should always be in this order, and I'd put
them as the first two lines of a normal config.sys
file. Also, there shouldn't be a "\" in the second
line as your original post showed .

Here's a couple of lines I recommend to
everyone for their autoexec.bat file:

PROMPT $P$G
SET DIRCMD=/O

"PROMPT $P$G" adjusts the DOS prompt to show
the directory you are currently in. 
"SET DIRCMD=/O" causes directories to be listed
first in alphabetical order, then files to be listed in
alphabetical order below that when using the
"dir", "dir/p", etc. commands. BTW, "dir/p" shows
the dir/file list one page at a time.

And thanks for the offer, but I'm not much of
a gambler...


----------



## TEHM (Aug 24, 2001)

I will give them a try ! I have nothing to loose ! Plus before I said I couldn't get the printer to print out the TUTOR.DOC. Well, if I just read a little farther down the page I would have seen this other instruction: Make sure you printer is set in the graphic-enable mode. Check your printers manual for the correct "DIP" switch setting. I find I can print this information out because I see in "Windows" that there is a Doc. with a "W", which mean I can open it in "WORD" 97. 
As far as I know my computer is or brand new when I bought it from Micron. I order the things I wanted in, like a Zip drive, more memory, Larger Screen, and it has SOHO app., (small office app's).The only thing I up-graded was IE4 to IE5 and I am running Windows 95.
So I will give those suggestions a try and dig out my printers manual unless you know of a way to print DOS without setting the "DIP" switches

I want to thank you again for all you help, it has help untangle a lot of thing in my head so that I may move forward.

Thanks

Sincerely TEHM


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi TEHM

You may find edit kind of hard to use since you don't use Dos too much. Since you have windows 95 you can go to RUN and type SYSEDIT. This will bring up both autoexec.bat and config.sys where you can make the changes to both and save them. I suggest that you save a copy of each under a different name in case you need to restore the originals for some reason. BOL


----------



## TEHM (Aug 24, 2001)

What I have decided to is to contact the person who made the DOS program and ask at what point did they change the Config.sys and Autoexec. bat.
I can see that "one" can go into or open or edit the "Window" Config.sys and Autoexec. bat. And the instructions in the program seem to been running into "other" information that they deem important. But as being a "Newbie" to the instructions I thought lets leave out the extra info. So I when into DOS and "Type: Edit Config.sys and added the lines I also did the same for Autoexec. Bat. After I did that I ran the programs and only saw a small difference, and that was only for the instructions for "Installing" the files. So everything's seems to be alright.
Now I have 37 pages just for the use of the programs data, etc. So I maybe totally wrong about doing it that way, if so I will be waiting to hear from the programers himself.
The way I understand it is: While I was reading the instructions about "Changing Dir", Meaning CD\ at the prompt sign, this other bit of info was thrown in about adding lines to the Config.sys & Auto.bat. So I figure that there must be on at the DOS Level. If there is only one Config.sys and only one Auto.bat, well I'll need to go back and change it. But as Mac posted it maybe old instructions that I may not need. So I'll just have to wait and see what my reply is from the Programer is.

Thanks for your advice Lurker1. I'll let you know one way or the other which one it is.

Sincerely, TEHM


----------

